
Ask HN: Has Anyone Switched from Linux to Win10 Linux Subsystem for Development? - throw20161123
In the past, I dual-booted with Ubuntu and Win7. Development was on Linux with certain apps (Office, etc) on Win 7.<p>I&#x27;m about to get a new laptop with Windows 10 Pro, and wondering whether the Linux subsystem offers enough of the Unix ergonomics to get stuff done.
======
romanovcode
Unfortunately for the most part it will not suffice. For example I tried to
run Node and Go applications and they did not work properly.

Node had error with `pm2` package which is needed if you want to launch
multiple applications a la "microservices".

Go had problems with `go get` on sqlite database.

Note that this was about two months ago, maybe things changed by now. I am
very happy with Win10 in general, but that is because I use C# and do not need
Linux for developing.

~~~
johnnycarcin
You might want to try again, maybe with an insider build. I had some issues
with go because some Linux system calls had not been implemented. They were
added in an insider build that I installed and since then I've been issue
free.

The I/O performance is still a bit lacking though.

------
freestockoption
It works decently for me. I had to get on the Windows Insider for beta Windows
builds because the stable only has Ubuntu 14. Beta has 16.

